# Paint Chip



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

I was inspecting my bike and after about 50miles on it, I noticed a small paint chip. Maybe a rock? Who knows. Question is, do you all use those auto cover up paint for this? Just wondering.


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

just ride it


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

nailpolish comes in pretty much every color under the sun


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> nailpolish comes in pretty much every color under the sun


2nd what he said! don't forget to topcoat with clear.

A little 2000 grit wet sand paper if you really want to be anal.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw, nailpolish seems to be tougher on my bikes than on my daughters nails....LOL


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

I just bought a Blue AC1 and went to a local guy in town that puts clear bra's on cars. He put some clear protectant film on my bike at the chainstay, seat tube in front of the rear tire, downtube behind the front tire and on my cranks. All these areas get scratches and dings and being that they are all carbon fiber I wanted to protect them. I thought this was a very good investment as I don't switch out bikes yearly and tend to keep them for a while. You cannot even see the film, its sweet!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how much did that cost you Raven?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

GOT A COUPLE OF PAINT NICKS ON YOUR BIKE?

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! 

You have at least 2 choices:

1. pay a few hundred bucks to have your bike repainted

2. fix it yourself

Effective paint or scratch repair depends somewhat on the size of the defect. Assuming the damage is small, I use the following method:

One of the most difficult thing to do is to find matching paint. If you don’t have any touch-up, try riding your bike to the nearest Sherwin Williams paint store. They make automotive paint, and should have color samples there. Pick the one that most closely matches. Another source for paint is a hobby shop. Testors makes model paint in more colors than you can imagine. Still can’t find what you need? Try nail polish. There’s a ton of colors available, and while you’re there, pick up a bottle of clear. You’ll need it later. Auto parts stores have many colors in “fingernail polish” like bottles as well as spray cans. Spray touch up paint is fine. I wouldn’t spray it on the bike unless I needed to cover a pretty large area, ex. 1sq “ or larger. I’ve successfully used it for small areas by spraying the paint into the cap, then using a toothpick of brush to apply it.


OK! LET’S GET STARTED

1. Clean the damaged area thoroughly with alcohol.

2. Carefully inspect the chip or scratch to see that there is no chipping or peeling paint along the edges of the damaged area. If there is, take a sharp Exacto knife and carefully chip the peeling paint away until you have a clean edge that won’t lift.

3. Assuming you have found paint that matches, shake it up very thoroughly – very thoroughly. After you’ve done that, shake it up very thoroughly again. If you’re using nail polish you can skip this step.

4. Apply the paint using a small brush or a toothpick. If it’s a scratch or a chip the size of a half a pea, I’ve found the toothpick works better. Depending on the size of the damaged area you might want to apply several light coats instead of one heavy one. You can do this pretty quickly because the paint will dry within 15-20 min. Don’t be afraid to ”color outside the lines.” When you’re finished it won’t show.

5. After you’ve applied the paint it’s very important to inspect the area to make sure the paint you’ve just applied is HIGHER than the surrounding area. If it isn’t – apply more paint until it is. It MUST BE HIGHER than the surrounding area.

OK! Here comes the “scary” part for most people.

6. Gently wet sand the repair using 1500 or 2000 grit sandpaper. If you have trouble finding it, look at an auto parts store. Be careful here! Go slowly. Don’t press hard. You don’t want to sand the paint off the surrounding area. Tear off a small piece of the sandpaper and dip it in a container of water. Your goal is to just smooth out and blend in the repaired area. Sand a little – check it---- sand a little – check it. Use plenty of water. Check to make sure the paint is level by running your fingertip across it. 

7. The paint will be “foggy” from sanding. Get some polishing compound (NOT rubbing compound). Rubbing compound is more abrasive than polishing compound. Polishing compound is almost always white, and comes in a can that looks like paste wax. In a small container put a finger scoop of polishing compound and some water. Stir it up. I like to get so it’s about the consistency of cream of tomato soup. Looser is better than too firm or thick.

8. Using the mixed polishing compound, dip the corner of a clean, cotton rag in it and gently rub the “foggy” area until shiny. Rub a little, wipe it off to check it, rub a little more, check it, etc.

9. Apply clear coat if desired. You may have to rub the clear out with the polishing compound as well.

10. You’re done.

No repair is ever perfect. Because you’re the owner you’ll always be able to see it. The real purpose is to decrease the contrast between the repair and the original paint so that nobody else will notice. As long as you don’t point it out, other folks are quite unlikely to notice it.

A great way to practice is to find a piece of scrap of metal, paint it then scratch it, then try the above steps.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'd use an auto-specific touchup paint, or the Testors brand paint used on toy models. If the chip is small, use a toothpick to transfer an appropriately small dab of paint to the chip. 
Use a corner of a lint free rag to vigorously degrease the chipped area with Odorless Mineral Spirits, Naphtha, or 100% alcohol , before painting.


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

It cost me $20 to cover those specific spots I mentioned in my previous post. Well worth it IMO if you have a higher end bike.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Loraura said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did that cost you Raven?


I also want to know. Additional question: did you have to give him just the frame or was the bike built up when he did it?


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

CougarTrek said:


> I also want to know. Additional question: did you have to give him just the frame or was the bike built up when he did it?



Oh no, the bike was already built. It doesn't coat the entire surface but its like a thick mil clear plastic that you cannot see when it is on. Chainstay, in front of rear wheel along seat tube, behind front tire along downtube, brake levers (just to see if it will work) and a small strip on the headset where one of my cables might possibly hit. Small areas, took about 2 hours for him to put it on and you cannot even see it. Really nice and well worth it.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the info Raven. I think I'll have to contact my local fancy car guy.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

It'll be just fine. There are a few chips and nicks in my frame but I don't worry about them. If you want you can fill it with nailpolish or wax or to a more extreme you could paint it.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The clear tape refered to eralier that was applied to the frame's vulnerable spots is called helicopter tape. It is used to protect the leading edge of chopper blades, but obviously has a million other uses. I've seen it on ebay before, it comes in rolls. It's the same stuff that is used for the small, clear frame protectors that folks use on their headtubes to prevent cable rub.


----------

